
Maluuba Launches Natural Language Processing API - dotmanish
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/14/maluuba-launches-natural-language-processing-api-brings-siri-like-powers-to-any-app/
======
swohns
I am an eternal optimist, and this looks hugely powerful. Have they released
any data about possible catches? Any Maluuba-ers out there can give us some
guidance for implementation limitations?

